# Clipper Pics



## ohdeebee (Dec 5, 2013)

Detail work is done. Here are the pics.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW incredible bike!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, that is Niiiice and it's not even an Elgin...


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 5, 2013)

favorite color for a Schwinn hands down.

Nick.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful. I love it. I would trade one of my Autocycles for it


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 5, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Beautiful. I love it. I would trade one of my Autocycles for it




Like this one?


----------



## Curtis68 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Nice bikes*

Wow, both of your bikes are beautiful.  I can only dream of owning a bike like that one day....   Nice work.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the Clipper.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great Clip Jason. Can't wait to see it. I will pic up tires soon
Frank


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 5, 2013)

*Wow!*

Congrats on rhe great work.  It came out great!!!!


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the Clipper font! colors ain't bad either


----------



## airflo11 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great bike! Jewel tank Motorbike too.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 5, 2013)

*damn.*

damn.  damn.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2013)

It doesn't get any better than that!
 So many unusual features going on. I really like the reverse color jeweled tank.  
 Where did you find that little gem?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the down tube decal as well--really cool bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 5, 2013)

*awesome survivor!*

great looking bike. thanks for posting the photos. anyone would be proud to own that one.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Man 'o man, that's a hell of a find!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 5, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> favorite color for a Schwinn hands down.
> 
> Nick.




X2!!!  Great bike!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 6, 2013)

*yep*



ohdeebee said:


> Like this one?




yep like that one but real clean and maroon...


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 6, 2013)

So more like this one? Damn it's cold out here!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 6, 2013)

*crossbar speedometer*

We have a guy here locally that runs a perpetual ad on craigslist pleading for someone to sell him a crossbar speedo. I can see why, they sure look good on these bikes!


----------

